# Clearcom 501 Beltpack Bracket



## DaveySimps (Apr 3, 2009)

So, I have been looking now for 2 hours, but just cannot seem to find what I am looking for in the CB archives, or online. Our ClearCom system uses the older style 501 beltpacks. I am looking to buy the plastic mounting brackets they use to sell that has 4 screw holes so you could secure the bracket to a wall / desk/ etc, and clip the belt back on and of as needed, as opposed to just setting it on the table top. Does anyone have a part number or know what the proper name for the part is? Or possibly know who may still sell them? I have searched ClearCom's site, and Googled forever, and cannot come up with anything. Any help would be appreciated.

~Dave


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not familiar with these myself but I will ask some of the Clearcom guys I know to see if they know if these are still available or where you might get similar items.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks. I appreciate any info you can find.

~Dave


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok I think I have tracked down what you are looking for

Part number is 250303

Its not on their spares parts list either but they have them in stock. No Idea what the price is though. Best bet is probably to call their sales department and give them the part number and see what they can tell you.

Just out of curiousity how many do you need?

If you need it the part number for the Beltpack clip is 250302


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think we use the same ones, because I know the clip you're talking about. I'll ask around too and see what I can come up with.


----------



## museav (Apr 3, 2009)

According to the RS501 product data sheet and manual, the Surface Mounting Adapter came with the beltpack, so it may not be offered as a separate product and may instead be considered a "service" item. This is a fairly common practice.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 3, 2009)

Spiceboy said:


> Just out of curiousity how many do you need?
> 
> If you need it the part number for the Beltpack clip is 250302



Thanks everyone for the info. I am just looking for 3 or 4 depending on the price.

~Dave


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed

Although as I said above it doesnt appear on their pricelist.

So if when you call they say that they cant help you send me a PM or post here and I will see what I can sort out

FYI here is teh current Spares list for the 500 series beltpacks

No prices I am afraid

RS-501 

250302 Beltclip
250308 Left Extrusion (body) 
240037 Release Button
250307 Right Extrusion (body)
240063 Call Button
250301 Bottom Bezel
480097 IC "Custom Logic Array"
470048 Volume Pot
240036 Volume Knob/Thumbwheel 
280137 Knob/Pot Screw
280134 Drawbolts
250299 Top Bezel
240035 Talk Buttons
250291 Top Label
515000 Click Key Rubber Contact
390021 Green (talk) LED
390018 Red (call) LED

RS-502 
250302 Beltclip
250295 Left Extrusion
240037 Release Button
250306 Right Extrusion (body)
240063 Call Button
250301 Bottom Bezel
480097 IC "Custom Logic Array" 
470048 Volume Pot
240036 Volume Knob/Thumbwheel
280137 Knob/Pot Screw
280131 Drawbolts
280135 Single Mid Black Screw
250300 Top Bezel
240035 Talk Buttons
250292 Top Label 
515000 Click Key Rubber Contact
390021 Green (talk) LED
390018 Red (call) LED

RS-502TW 
250302 Beltclip
250295 Left Extrusion (body)
240037 Release Button 
250306 Right Extrusion (body)
240063 Call Button
250301 Bottom Bezel
480097 IC "Custom Logic Array"
470048 Volume Pot
240036 Volume Knob/Thumbwheel 
280137 Knob/Pot Screw
280131 Drawbolts
280135 Single Mid Black Screw
250300 Top Bezel
240035 Talk Buttons
250292 Top Label
515000 Click Key Rubber Contact
390021 Green (talk) LED
390018 Red (call) LED

RS-522 
250302 Beltclip
250295 Left Extrusion (body)
240037 Release Button 
250306 Right Extrusion (body)
240063 Call Button
250301 Bottom Bezel
480097 IC "Custom Logic Array"
470048 Volume Pot
240036 Volume Knob/Thumbwheel 
280137 Knob/Pot Screw
280131 Drawbolts
280135 Single Mid Black Screw
250300 Top Bezel
240035 Talk Buttons
250292 Top Label
515000 Click Key Rubber Contact 
390021 Green (talk) LED
390018 Red (call) LED


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 3, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I am just looking for 3 or 4 depending on the price.
> 
> ~Dave



OK if they dont recognise the part number, or say its not on the offical spares/service list or that they dont have any stock or they are too pricey let me know.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 4, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> ...I am looking to buy the plastic mounting brackets they use to sell that has 4 screw holes so you could secure the bracket to a wall / desk/ etc, and clip the belt back on and of as needed, as opposed to just setting it on the table top. ...


For a less-permanent solution, I've crafted many a location from 2" gaffer's tape. Think of a capital "H", with the center portion non-sticky, and everything at least three layers thick.

A loop of tieline works also.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 5, 2009)

For a crude solution, the brackets that normally attach a rectangular drainpipe (you have them in the states right) to a wall should work well enough, if not for the issue of protruding too far. A similar sort of bracket should not be terribly difficult to fabricate...


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your help. I ordered them this morning and (after being transfered 6, yes six time) I finally got them. FYI, ClearCom has a $50 minimum for parts order, so not very helpful when the part you are looking for only costs $3.00. I was able to work something out though. On the plus side, their directory recording is very amusing. 

~Dave


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 13, 2009)

For parts you need ext 660

if you have problems call ext 662 or 510 337 6662

FYI they have 8,000 or so of those clips in stock. I am going to try and get them added to the spares price lists


----------



## BobHealey (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen these in use at several venues, but I can't seem to find the right terms for Google to figure out who sells them. I'm looking for a clip that I can attach to a desk that will accept the beltclip from a clearcom or telex belt pack and hold it there so the operator doesn't have to wear it or gaff it to his work surface. Anyone know what I'm talking about or who might sell them?

Thanks


----------



## venuetech (Nov 30, 2013)

years ago i bought some for my clear com 501 beltpacks. I think i found them listed as an accessory in the backpack manual

http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/107-ClearComBeltpackAccessoriesBrochure.pdf

i see that it was supplied with a new beltpack

but the RS 500 series has been long out of production you may be out of luck on that one.


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 30, 2013)

I needed them a few years back. They are called Surface Mount Adapters. I had to order them directly from Clear-Com. At the time it was part number 250303.

See this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/clearcom-501-brackets.12052/

~Dave


----------



## BobHealey (Dec 1, 2013)

venuetech said:


> years ago i bought some for my clear com 501 beltpacks. I think i found them listed as an accessory in the backpack manual
> 
> http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/107-ClearComBeltpackAccessoriesBrochure.pdf
> 
> ...



I've got 501's, 601s, and Telex BP-1002s, so any of the above would work. Thanks though.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 1, 2013)

try a image search for "tape measure holder" could give you some ideas.


----------

